# Male or Female?



## matt020593 (Mar 14, 2008)

Is this Odontomantis Planiceps male or female judging by size?







Matt.


----------



## mrblue (Mar 14, 2008)

i would say female.


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 14, 2008)

mrblue said:


> i would say female.


Oooo thats good lol. I was hoping for females  .

Matt.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 14, 2008)

i cant tell from that pic..


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 14, 2008)

I will try get one with a ruler.

Matt.


----------



## blitzmantis (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks pretty big as far as ant mantids go so I'd say female


----------



## Mantida (Mar 14, 2008)

That's a male.


----------



## blitzmantis (Mar 14, 2008)

Why not just try counting the segments???


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have but they don't stay still for long :lol: . I thought is was male, i'll try counting again tomorro.

Matt.


----------



## blitzmantis (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't get why everyone has so figgity mantids. Mine stay still unless I prod them


----------



## Rick (Mar 14, 2008)

Sexing adults is so easy and I don't see why anyone has trouble with it. There is no reason to need to count segments with adults. If the abdomen ends in an upturned cup shape it is male. If the abdomen is wider and ends in a downturned point you have a female. There is a thread around here on sexing mantids that shows pics of this.


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah like rick said!! if just look at the shape!!! male  hehehehecounting segments is used for nymphsfrom l4. a subadult has already longer wings.


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 14, 2008)

Which section is this thread in so I know where to look. Thanks for your help.

EDIT: Nevermind I found it.

Matt.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 14, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> I don't get why everyone has so figgity mantids. Mine stay still unless I prod them


wait till u get ant mantids your know why then..//then move so fast.


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they're both males, I need females now &lt;_&lt; .

Matt.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 15, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> I'm pretty sure they're both males, I need females now &lt;_&lt; .Matt.


bummer..i only have 1 female..but i have spare males..sods law..


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 15, 2008)

:lol: Damn &lt;_&lt; .


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> wait till u get ant mantids your know why then..//then move so fast.


Doesn't matter. All you got to do is look at it while it is in the enclosure from the bottom or the side.


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> wait till u get ant mantids your know why then..//then move so fast.


Doesn't matter. All you got to do is look at it while it is in the enclosure from the bottom or she side.

ADULT MALE:











ADULT FEMALE, look at end of abdomen:


----------

